# Closed Chamber survey



## Kapidolo Farms (Oct 2, 2013)

I would like to see what range of species have actually been raised in closed chambers, as characterized by the many thread describing that system here on TFO, most famously by Tom.

From reading posts and threads, and literature not on TFO at least these species seem to do well in the system. Whether or not it is beneficial may be it's own discussion.

Centrochelys (Geochelone) sulcata TFO
Stigmochelys (Geochelone) pardalis TFO
Geochelone platynota TFO
Geochelone elegans TFO
Manouria impressa Literature
Manouria emys TFO

Others that you have used the closed chamber method with? Keep in mind closed chamber means elevated humidity to greater than 85%, temps not less than 80F, and some hour or more of exposure to outside air and temps (still above 80F) for the tortoises, while the chamber may also 'air out'.

Top of the list that come to mind are Indotestudo species, Radiateds, Chacos, any gopherus, but other species raised this way might be an interesting contribution to this aspect of chelonian captive husbandry. I think hatchlings and neonates to just shy of sub-adult size may be an important aspect too. ( To me sub-adult means no secondary sexual characteristics are apparent, but maybe you can tell sex by primary characteristic.)

Will


----------



## jjsull33 (Oct 2, 2013)

I use closed chambers for my redfoots, they are rescues that range from 7 inches to 11 inches. I live in CO where the humidity is fairly low all year so I kind of have no choice but to do closed chamber for them in order to keep the humidity where it needs to be, not to mention it helps keep the heat where it needs to be and saves me some money.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 2, 2013)

Indotestudo I use this method. But they do not get outside time. They are removed the enclosure kept in the greenhouse for fresh air while I stir up the moss. I do not keep it wet at all. Indotestudo I keep dry substrate(usually moss) spray once or twice a day or use a fogger mid day. They soak themselves quite often.

Chilensis I do not use this method. When I had some juveniles years back I kept them in an open top as do the adults I still have. They are more like the pyxis and get seasonal or wet and dry humidity spikes. So I utilize a humidifier in winter months to achieve the increase in ambient moisture.

Also for pancakes this method works well. But the hide is more along the lines of the chamber than the entire enclosure. High humidity in the hide and medium throughout the remaining enclosure. Enclosed when young. Open top when adult.

Closed chambers or 6 sided tanks, enclosures, cages etc... are beneficial to young specimens of any species. Because its easier to control ambient temps, moisture, and defend against outside(or in same room) elements.

I keep pyxis in a sealed an closure during summer with some sprits of water or fogging. Then move them to an open top in the winter.


----------

